
Show HN: A site for devs that just want to RTFM and learn about Bitcoin - wbnns
https://bitcoindocumentation.org/
======
wbnns
Hi HN. I built this because resources to learn more about building with
Bitcoin are scattered throughout the web and hard to find. Rich content for
technical people to consume is buried within websites, fragmented and hard to
pry out of places like Stack Exchange (unless you know what you're searching
for). For example, on [https://bitcoin.org](https://bitcoin.org), one needs to
dig in through the dropdown menu, and then navigate to a series of pages to
get to material. On [https://bitcoincore.org](https://bitcoincore.org), it's a
similar process. So, with that in mind - I've been working with another
contributor, Cornelius Schumaker and have put together a vanilla, purely
technical version of Bitcoin documentation - it's completely distilled so that
a person with a technical or engineering-related background can dive right in
and get started with Bitcoin. Thinking there is a lot of opportunity here to
do all kinds of extensions to it, how-tos, readmes, more guides, faqs, etc.

The goal is to make this a one-stop shop for all things technical to help
people who already have engineering backgrounds, get started developing with
Bitcoin.

If anyone has any questions or feedback, please let me know. Thanks. :)

